# 5 days TT ownership and possible new points on license



## TT_Princess (Nov 15, 2015)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Enjoying driving the car so much I didn't see the 30 signs from a 60, nor did I see the policeman with his speed gun ... can't lose my license after finally getting my TT ....

Now to wait it out and pray to the TT gods no more points and or ban


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I take it you already have a few bonus points?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oops

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh dear, not good! :x


----------



## TT_Princess (Nov 15, 2015)

I may have the odd one already ......

New job needs a license too and I've not even started ....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

60 in a 30 you could be looking for a ban for that on its own


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you were doing 60 in a 30 zone then it could be tricky.
If comes to the crunch you might be best going to court and pleading some mitigating circumstances -
You had only had your new TT for 5 days and its speed can be deceptive at first.
It was in an area where the speed limit suddenly drops from 60 to 30 mpg which quite easily can catch out those who are unfamiliar with the road.
You need your car for your new job. A ban would make you unemployed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> If you were doing 60 in a 30 zone then it could be tricky.
> If comes to the crunch you might be best going to court and pleading some mitigating circumstances -
> You had only had your new TT for 5 days and its speed can be deceptive at first.
> It was in an area where the speed limit suddenly drops from 60 to 30 mpg which quite easily can catch out those who are unfamiliar with the road.
> You need your car for your new job. A ban would make you unemployed.


If they are considering a ban then you will have to go to court they will not ban you by post


----------



## TT_Princess (Nov 15, 2015)

Well I guess my fate will be clear in two weeks time .. watch this space ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm afraid all of those would work against you, not for you -


ZephyR2 said:


> You had only had your new TT for 5 days and its speed can be deceptive at first.


The court would expect someone in an unfamiliar car to be even more careful and cautious than normal.


ZephyR2 said:


> It was in an area where the speed limit suddenly drops from 60 to 30 mpg which quite easily can catch out those who are unfamiliar with the road.


That's basically admitting you weren't paying attention to the signs, despite being on a road you weren't familiar with.


ZephyR2 said:


> You need your car for your new job. A ban would make you unemployed.


They'll just think that your new job can't be that important to you if you're willing to risk it all by speeding - especially if you already have points, so you know any further slip ups will cost you your license.

Generally, mitigating circumstances should focus on the effect on others, not yourself (you're supposed to be affected - you're being punished).


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Got done a few years ago with a speed camera. Elected to go to court did not offer any excuse ( which I think they were expecting) but humbly apologised saying what I did was irresponsible etc and threw myself on the mercy of the court.I think it threw them a bit because I was advised I would probably get six points which together with my previous points would be a ban. After a long deliberation they gave me 5 points! Phew!


----------



## TT_Princess (Nov 15, 2015)

Thats good to know so thank you ... I was in the wrong even if not deliberatly, so will accept my punishment when it comes


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Fingers tightly crossed, hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Was it just signs or were there other 'clues' like entering a built up area, or street lights in the lower speed limit area.

Presume signs were clear? No trying to find excuses but if sign was obscured by a tree (for example) and no street lights (which normally gives the limit iirc from Highway Code) maybe you could try, but if signs clear and lights then just hope.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

How did it go?? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dreams1966 said:


> How did it go?? :?


Maybe they took her internet access away too? :/

J
xx


----------



## TT_Princess (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry had my nose in books with study and new job  
Ive not recieved anything so thini was very lucky in this instance!
However; got to wait 6 months before totally in the clear due to it being a recent change of owner at the time


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Reckon you're safe. If NIP doesn't arrive in two weeks normally you're in the clear.

Stay lucky!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> If NIP doesn't arrive in two weeks normally you're in the clear.


Not with a recent change of ownership. 14 day rule won't apply as the previous owners address will have been supplied by the DVLA.

Without contacting the police it's impossible to find out what's going on with the previous RK (and I'm not sure the police would tell them anything if their name hasn't been supplied by the previous RK yet) so they'll have to sit out the 6 month period before they can be certain they can't be prosecuted.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Fair point, missed that one


----------

